# UPS upsmon upslog upsd.users



## cybermerlin (Mar 21, 2014)

`uname -mrs`

```
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE i386
```

into http://www.networkupstools.org/docs/man/upsd.html say:


> DO NOT make your upsd.conf or upsd.users world-readable, as those files hold important authentication information. In the wrong hands, it could be used by some evil person to spoof your master upsmon and command your systems to shut down.


But it does not say how to make it. Please help me.

The second trouble: 

```
Mar 21 10:12:44 ghost kernel: Starting nut_upslog.
Mar 21 10:12:44 ghost kernel: Network UPS Tools upslog 2.6.5-Unversioned directo
ry
Mar 21 10:12:44 ghost kernel: logging status of myups@localhost to /var/log/ups.
log (300s intervals)
Mar 21 10:12:44 ghost root: /etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start nut_upsmon
Mar 21 10:12:44 ghost kernel: Starting nut_upsmon.
Mar 21 10:12:44 ghost kernel: Network UPS Tools upsmon 2.6.5-Unversioned directo
ry
Mar 21 10:12:44 ghost kernel: fopen /var/db/nut/upsmon.pid: No such file or dire
ctory
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2014)

Please post your /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 21, 2014)

second trouble is solved
MONITOR into upsmon.conf n upsd.users.....be was not correct


----------

